# Dock Light Fishing Anywhere



## captken

*Fishing Tip # 1046. *
*Dock Light Fishing anywhere. *

Some well lighted docks aren't worth the effort, mostly because of their location. I've been working with some very portable lights that are totally self contained. Imagine being able to light up a spot right on the edge of a deep channel with good current flow and be able to back off 30-40'. So far, I have less than $20 in the set-up. I don't need a line from the boat so nothing to get in the way when I hook a fish.

I don't have to worry about somebody wanting to fish the same dock or the dock owner turning off the light or coming out and stomping on the dock. If another boat comes up, I can take my lights and go somewhere else.

I'll post photos tomorrow. Raining too hard to get out right now.


----------



## Bullshark

Great idea. The only thing I wonder about is I thought the fish get used to certain docks and stage in the evening. There are a few docks that hold a ton of fish in the day that are not lit I would like to set that up on.


----------



## captken

*Oh yeah!*

That is the beauty of portable lights that don't require an external power source. *Dock Lights Anywhere*!

The fuel dock NW of Pensacola Pass was fantastic for me 40 years ago as were the concrete piles on the north side the island west of the pass (inside)

I'd love to fish that area agan just like I fished it way back then to see how much it has changed.

Of course, I couldn't stop by Rusty's for Mullet and a beer these days.

Oh yeah, I'd like to light up the old Intarrity Bridge.

I'll get the pics of the rig ASAP. I have a long trip scheduled starting Tuesday. 3 days fishing Crystal River area, 2 days fishing around Miami then over to Venice La for a couple of days. I should be home around the 13th. Bad job but somebody has to do it.


----------



## Ocean Master

My dock is located east of Shoreline Park and anyone is welcome to fish it anytime. I have tons of concrete that been under the dock for at least 20 years. I am located between Shoreline Park and the Bob Sikes bridge. I have low hanging amber lights on one corner and green submersible lights underneath. Plenty of Speckled Trout, Black Snapper and Redfish. Just respect my property.


----------



## captken

*What a guy!*

If I lived up there, I would definitely take you up on your offer. Unfortunately, I am 400 miles SE of you.

There is only one decent dock light in this area and it is in a terrible place to land a decent fish.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Ocean Master said:


> My dock is located east of Shoreline Park and anyone is welcome to fish it anytime. I have tons of concrete that been under the dock for at least 20 years. I am located between Shoreline Park and the Bob Sikes bridge. I have low hanging amber lights on one corner and green submersible lights underneath. Plenty of Speckled Trout, Black Snapper and Redfish. Just respect my property.



I'm glad there are some good people out there that don't stomp on the docks and turn off the lights. If I ever come by, I'll leave a 6-pack :thumbsup:


----------



## POPPY

OCEAN MASTER. thanks, from all other light fishermen. wish i could fish them -- but i fish Alabama only... but again thanks. hope those who do, respeck your property. good luck to those who do fish them - safe boating to all. agree with main post .... some lights have fish......& some don't. Poppy


----------



## captken

*I just noticed that I promised photos.*

I have 4 of the one dollar lights from the "Dollar Tree" hanging from a pool noodle.
They are all on the same side of the pool noodle so they are always aiming down.
I mounted them with tie wraps. 
I've used the rig several times with very decent success. I hang the pool noodle about 30' behind my yak and paddle a few hundred yards then anchor my yak. Lots of fish follow the lighted pool noodle. The first fish I usually catch is a Ladyfish. They seem to be everywhere.
In deep or stained water, I use the flash light function but in clear water I use only the glow stick function.
These lights last many hours. I made the rig 3 years ago and the lights still work fine.
I've tied the rig to a marker a few times and tied it off at falling down docks.
For about $20 you could make up 4 of these rigs and place them in the same general area and have 4 different fish aggregators.


----------



## grassbed hunter

Ocean Master said:


> My dock is located east of Shoreline Park and anyone is welcome to fish it anytime. I have tons of concrete that been under the dock for at least 20 years. I am located between Shoreline Park and the Bob Sikes bridge. I have low hanging amber lights on one corner and green submersible lights underneath. Plenty of Speckled Trout, Black Snapper and Redfish. Just respect my property.


that is really nice of u to let everyone fish your dock and i hope people will respect your property


----------



## captken

*The lights*

Sorry I couldn't get the lights from my son's boat. He is at Camp Blanding for annual guard drill. 2 weeks.

I picked up the 2 lights I use for lighting the ramp when I launch at night on a very dark ramp. I use a red and a green light. 
Anyhow, here is a photo of the 2 lights. The red light is called Multi Glow and is sold at Dollar Tree for $1 each. They are available in blue, green and red.

The green light is made by Life gear and is available at Home Depot for $4.99.
They both work well and both have whistles. I haven't had one leak yet. Either is easily mounted on a pool noodle using Ty-wraps.


----------



## trectenwald

Ocean Master said:


> My dock is located east of Shoreline Park and anyone is welcome to fish it anytime. I have tons of concrete that been under the dock for at least 20 years. I am located between Shoreline Park and the Bob Sikes bridge. I have low hanging amber lights on one corner and green submersible lights underneath. Plenty of Speckled Trout, Black Snapper and Redfish. Just respect my property.


 
I might just have to take you up on the offer. Been meaning to do some dock light fishing, but havent found a good spot.:thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master

I just replaced the bulbs in my Deep Glow lights and now it's lite up everywhere..!! If the inshore charters leave us any fish there are plenty showing up at night.


----------



## a

Issac took out my dock light........i miss the fishing, but not the ass (hats).


----------



## nolegirl2

Ocean Master....would it be possible for me to come out early mornings? i am local and i just picked up wade fishing and i would love to get on someone's dock to launch my lures! i promise to respect your property


----------



## Ocean Master

I couldn't let you fish "on" the dock for insurance reasons.

Anyone in a boat or kayak can fish around the dock. I would rather have forum members or others do this b/c the damn charter boats won't leave me alone...!!!


----------



## beeritself

Ocean Master said:


> I couldn't let you fish "on" the dock for insurance reasons.
> 
> Anyone in a boat or kayak can fish around the dock. I would rather have forum members or others do this b/c the damn charter boats won't leave me alone...!!!


Can you turn your lights off?


----------



## Patriot

And please DO NOT cast your leads against the custom built Ocean Master on the lift at the end of the dock. 

This is a really gracious offer. Respect.


----------



## Topgun1776

Capt Ken - great idea ! How deep do you suspend the lights under the noodle?


----------



## yakkinchick

Ocean Master said:


> My dock is located east of Shoreline Park and anyone is welcome to fish it anytime. I have tons of concrete that been under the dock for at least 20 years. I am located between Shoreline Park and the Bob Sikes bridge. I have low hanging amber lights on one corner and green submersible lights underneath. Plenty of Speckled Trout, Black Snapper and Redfish. Just respect my property.


I've fished your dock many times, caught a few nice redfish and I've seen lots of trout there also.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

yakkinchick said:


> I've fished your dock many times, caught a few nice redfish and I've seen lots of trout there also.


:thumbsup: +1 I have fished your lights many times, and have caught many a fish there. Everything I catch, though, goes right back in. Thank you!! O*D*W


----------



## captken

*Depth of lights*

I strap the light to the noodle with ty-wraps. They are right on the surface. Generally I am fishing in less than 10 feet and the glow stick function works fine. In deeper or cloudy water I have one light in flash light mode.

I have strapped 3 lights to a length of pipe and dropped them to the bottom in 20' or so. This is a shallow coast down here.


----------



## George Morgan

I've owned some of these lights, but never thought of them for fishing.
Pretty neat idea.

Most of my nighttime "lit" fishing has been by lights at public piers or docks that are above the water. I'm thinking about making a system for my sea kayak so that I can have 12 volt portable lighting.

Also, a friend of mine has raved about a dock light for fishing that he got 10 years ago for his camp. I guess it knocks bugs right into the water after attracting them. It was pretty inexpensive and I think it broke. I'll ask him what it was called. Seems like a nice idea for a lake I've got a dock on.


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

Hey man ... The way your explaining this pool noodle thing makes no sense to me for some reason.... Is the pool noodle tied to your kayak ?


----------



## captken

*Hey FromNolaToPcola*

I anchor the pool noodle then anchor my yak or boat a short cast away from it.

Most commonly, I drift a few hundred yards then drop the anchor on the pool noodle. It atracts fish as I drift and at least some follow it to where I drop anchor.

I don't want the fish too close to the yak because it is harder to work a lure in them as well as easier to spook the fish.

Specific spots that hold a bunch of fish in the day time wil usually hold fish at night. Anchor your lights there. If there are a lot of pilings or rocks that would make landing fish harder, put your light a short distance away. 

I've tried floating my lights down current from the yak at anchor and tying them off to a cleat. It works but you have the line to contend with while fishing and more importantly, while fighting a fish.

I hope this answered your question.


----------

